# All put together



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have had posts about this build for the past year and a half or so. Finally did some soldering and final assembly. Waiting for the knobs to come in the mail, and the slot on the switch knob was too small, so a tad left to do. I don't know what it sounds like, or even if it works, as I am ampless right now. I will probably take another shot at a nut on it as my effort was a bit crude, but it plays well and sounds awesome unplugged. The semi acoustic design makes it very lively and loud sounding. The tone pot is a push/pull switch that engages the bridge pick up regardless of the 5 way's position. It gives me the "all 3" and "neck/bridge" options. 
a few quick snaps I took:




































This project could not have been done without this forum. I owe a great deal of gratitude to Lowtones and AJC for guidance and some contributions. I would also like to thank StevieMac for trusting me in my first trade in the forum....can't wait to hear it plugged in Stevie!!


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Sweet, Nice job!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great looking build Jim Daddy0 !! CONGRATS !

What is written on the headstock?...I can't make it out in the pics.

Any idea as to the amp you want to get?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks good. Nice grain. Is the back/sides all black?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

beauty A. looks great congrats


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Jim,
I think it looks totaly awesome. Good job, can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.

A few questions answered:
Nope, the back is bookmatched ash also, just the sides are black with some "wear" marks added.



















The headstock logo is of my own design. I used water transfer decal paper and buried it in the shellac.










As far as an amp is concerned, I am seriously considering a G-DEC lll 15 watt, just because it has jam tracks etc. that I can play to. It also has a headphone out which will help keep the wife happy. I am also involved in the forum 5 watt tube amp build. That and a couple of pedals (thinking a fulltone fulldrive ll and a deja vibe or similar, along with a reverb pedal) should cover all my bases.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice build! It's a good sign if she sounds good acoustically.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

definitely sweet!








I'm curious though .. how is
the back plate secured?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GREAT build man. Love the headstock logo also.. Did you ran out of $$$ for the knobs and switch tip?..


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

more answers

the knobs are in the mail, I have a tip for the switch but it won't fit it, may take the dremel and grind the switch shaft down a bit.

the back cover is just sitting there in the photo, I tried velcro but it was too thick, going to put a couple of screws in it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Mail came today. 












Oh, and I borrowed a little amp and it works....and sounds yummy.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

please update the pics! She looks fantastic man, and the logo is nice too


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great job!!:bow:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

sweet build, almost makes me want to go back to playing electric again, but I really like the body cover you did for the edge, really makes that body jump out at you and take notice of the graining.ship


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jim...I really dig the look of this! Nice contrast between the side and top colours, nice guardless wood exposure on the top, cool hardware vibe, the logo is classy and the "Heartbreaker" name is killer. 

Any thoughts about your next build? 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Mooh:

Next build. My son has been asking about a similar build only in an SG shape (semi hollow also). He would like it with Gretch pick ups. I am mulling it over. I would like to do it with a set neck...that would mean carving my own. Time constraints have to be cleared up first with house projects taking priority right now. I am taking the guitar into Shinbien's (spelling) in Mitchell for Ted to try out on Saturday. How would you like to critique it also....I am in Seaforth and can bring it into Goderich (that is where you are?, isn't it?). I would like the opinion of someone who can actually play (as opposed to me..lol).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Mooh:
> 
> Next build. My son has been asking about a similar build only in an SG shape (semi hollow also). He would like it with Gretch pick ups. I am mulling it over. I would like to do it with a set neck...that would mean carving my own. Time constraints have to be cleared up first with house projects taking priority right now. I am taking the guitar into Shinbien's (spelling) in Mitchell for Ted to try out on Saturday. How would you like to critique it also....I am in Seaforth and can bring it into Goderich (that is where you are?, isn't it?). I would like the opinion of someone who can actually play (as opposed to me..lol).


That would be cool, I'll PM you with contact details.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice work Jim and I'm pleased our transaction helped you out. Feels great when these projects are finally completed and you have something you will enjoy on a regular basis. Cheers.

Steve


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, I had the opportunity to play this guitar, and here is what I think.

First, I'm not new to Strats. I've owned several over the last 3 or 4 decades, have serviced/set-up dozens (and dozens more copies), and currently own one Strat and a strat-like Godin Progression. I've also had the privelege of playing a '58 and several other early examples. Leo did a good thing bringing it into the world.

The short story is this. I like this guitar and I would gig with it if it was mine. I would also consider having one built.

The long story is this. It's a hollow body, which belies the ash appearance. You pick this thing up, without the weight reducing body contours mind you, and you expect a boat anchor, but you get aa almost feather light, very resonant guitar. Oh, then, is it neck heavy? Nope, not at all, it's nicely balanced and sits on the lap comfortably. The radiused edges, greater radius than most strats is very comfortable on the right forarm and lap, but still doesn't slide off the lap like some electrics with a greater radiused adge. That edge continues around to the neck heel where it adds to the upper fret access comfort. 

The control layout and pickups are as one would expect with a strat except the tone knob pullout, and single tone control, an arrangement I prefer anyway. Nice spank in the "between" selector positions, and no appreciable volume loss between positions. Nice knobs too.

The neck was chunkier than I usually use, but still quite comfortable, stable, stiff, and adds to the overall resonance of the guitar. The nut is well cut as the action is pretty slick. The tuning machines are generic and it might benefit from an upgrade, but for now they work fine. They look sharp too, black hardware makes Mooh a happy guy.

The hardtail bridge, black, looks and functions well. I've always blocked my Strat bridges one direction, and rarely used the whammy anyway, so this is very nice. With the hollow bady, I suspect it also adds to sustain, which was good anyway.

I didn't see the innards, but since it functioned admirably, I assume the soldering is clean.

I would have liked to gig this guitar just once to hear at stage volume through my favourite amp, but all indicators point to it being worthy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Gee, thanks Mooh, my head just got a shot of helium with this, lol. I am glad you like it, your opinion is of high regard to me, which is why I asked you to check it out. I have had some of the ideas for this guitar floating around in my head for over 20 years and always wanted to try them out to see if they worked. Next guitar (there I said "next") will have better tuners. I am not sure what it will be. My son has been asking for a hollow SG style guitar with Gretch type pick ups. I "cheated" a bit by buying a neck some would say, and perhaps this is true. I see no need in reinventing the wheel as there are so many maufacturers out there that make fantastic fender licenced necks for reasonable prices. This one is an Allparts SMO-FAT from MJW customs, who were great to deal with. I kept all the jigs and fixtures for this one, so it is not a long stretch of the imagination for a 2nd heartbreaker to happen.


----------

